# Anyone have experience selling UK or US spec cars in Dubai?



## tyler2012 (Apr 13, 2012)

I am contemplating bringing a US spec vehicle with me to Dubai. The speedometer is MPH only. All other dials and displays can be changed to metric/kph. I intend to drive it while I am there and sell it once I leave. I do not want to ship it a second time. I am just curious if anyone has tried selling a vehicle such as this over there... Was it a sticking point with many buyers that the dial was in MPH?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

There are plenty of US import cars in Dubai.

Some will avoid them because the Gulf spec cars are seen to have better AC & cooling but do a search on Dubizzle and you'll see that Tahoes, Escalades, Mustangs, Challengers and Jeeps (amongst others) are very common..

UK cars are right hand drive so cannot be registered here.


----------



## p830335 (Jun 10, 2012)

So would you not have a problem selling a car in the the US that had a kph-only speedometer if you took it back? There are loads of US-spec cars on the road here, but they're worth a lot less than the local "GCC-spec" cars. (even though they're US-built)

I'd say sell it in the US, then buy something cheaper over here, but you might just make a profit by importing it then selling from here for export, depending on what it is,

Cheers, Paul



tyler2012 said:


> I am contemplating bringing a US spec vehicle with me to Dubai. The speedometer is MPH only. All other dials and displays can be changed to metric/kph. I intend to drive it while I am there and sell it once I leave. I do not want to ship it a second time. I am just curious if anyone has tried selling a vehicle such as this over there... Was it a sticking point with many buyers that the dial was in MPH?


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

You're trying to sell something in U.A.E.
People are going to lowball you just because. 
As far as the car being relocated, some manufactures, like BMW, have different warranty periods etc for cars in different countries. This includes cars that are relocated by the owner. Your UK or US warranty might be trumped by the car being in UAE. Thats one reason I'd offer less for your car.
But don't worry too much about the US vs GCC spec nonsense. The majors differences seem to be emissions and engine tuning.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Have a friend who had a us spec vehicle. Of course, like everyone in dubai, some person comes and picks up his vehicles to get serviced when need be. The guy came to pick it up for service... and my friend received ALOT of tickets during the short drive to the dealership. When he went to go and speak with the man who picked the vehicle up and drove it to be serviced, the guy promised he did not drive the vehicle over the speed limit, in fact... he stayed under 100  HAHAHAHAHAHAAHA 

He had no issues selling it but it was a v8 american muscle car that is cream of the crop type vehicle. You still probly wont have a problem selling it, but might not recoup what you think you will. A few years old vehicle here, doesnt hold its value the same way as in the usa. Vehicles take a beating with the heat. Certain car manufacturers have a better reputation for holding up over here.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> because the Gulf spec cars are seen to have better AC & cooling


100% correct!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Have a friend who had a us spec vehicle. Of course, like everyone in dubai, some person comes and picks up his vehicles to get serviced when need be. The guy came to pick it up for service... and my friend received ALOT of tickets during the short drive to the dealership. When he went to go and speak with the man who picked the vehicle up and drove it to be serviced, the guy promised he did not drive the vehicle over the speed limit, in fact... he stayed under 100  HAHAHAHAHAHAAHA
> 
> .


Its actually scarier if the service guy's mistake was unintended. 

Any driver who drives at 80 or 90 mph and thinks he is driving at 80/90 kph should not be on the road


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I did the same thing on my bike. It had been in storage for about 3 months at the Aprilia dealership in Al Quoz and on the way back home I gave it a bit of juice in the first 3 gears wondered why all the traffic on SZR was going so slowly. Took about a second to realise I was doing 140mph not kph, doh!!


----------



## Fraja1127 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Exporting Cars to UAE or Europe*

Hello All, I was hoping to find some help on selling cars to buyers in UAE or Europe. I have a fleet of high end vehicles that I sell locally here in the US. I wanted to expand my sales to International customers. 

We usually have 5-7 cars in stock at all times which are pretty high end. Ferraris, Corvettes, Porches, Lamborghinis, and occasionally SUV's like Range Rover, Mercedes, or Escalades.

Does anyone know how I can reach out to potential buyers in UAE or europe, who might be interetsed? or even a company that imports from USA?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks and good luck to you all.

Faisal


----------

